# ECM Mechanika and Rocket Fausto set-up



## nlaul (Jun 19, 2017)

Finally went with the ECM Mechanika Profi IV and the Rocket Fausto. Love it. What a nice upgrade from the super automatic I had before. The shots are coming out great but struggling mightily to get the right foam for latte art. Thanks to all on the forum for advice and personal experiences. And as many others have experienced, Bella Barista was terrific to work with.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking good there nlaul

Keep at it with the milk. Watch as many videos as you can on the subject for hints and tips but generally it is about the amount of air injected right at the beginning of steaming then getting the milk to roll so position and angle of steam wand


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely setup.

Re milk - are you using 2 hole tip? And what pressure is your steam boiler clicking out at?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great!

Lots if steaming tips on the forum. What's happening, exactly? A video would be great, we could see what's happening and all wade in with advice!


----------



## florian (Aug 21, 2017)

Lovely set-up. What cup do you use for milk foaming? I have found in the past that slightly varying the container size can substantially influence milk foam quality


----------

